# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Не работает модем

## Booooo

Здравствуйте, вот такая у меня проблема возникла не у меня, а у подруги - Стояла Винда ХР, начал глючить, отвезли специалистам, они там поставили седьмую винду....
Проблема такая, модем мегафон 3g работал отлично, после переустановки, вроде и драйвер установлен, я незнаю от куда его установили, но комп не хочет подключаться к интернету, я вот думаю что нужен драйвер для этого модема, под виндовс 7 ....Так ли это?

----------


## Slater

> Здравствуйте, вот такая у меня проблема возникла не у меня, а у подруги - Стояла Винда ХР, начал глючить, отвезли специалистам, они там поставили седьмую винду....
> Проблема такая, модем мегафон 3g работал отлично, после переустановки, вроде и драйвер установлен, я незнаю от куда его установили, но комп не хочет подключаться к интернету, я вот думаю что нужен драйвер для этого модема, под виндовс 7 ....Так ли это?


Какая марка модема и какой оператор?

Модем 3G от Билайна именно в Windows 7 автоматически не переключается с режима флешки в режим модема. Поэтому то модем и не виделся в системе. 

Попробуйте на рабочем столе создать ярлык от файла ejectdisk.exe,  по нажатию на этот ярлык модем 3G должен переключится из состояния флешки в состояние модема и Интернет начнет работать.

----------


## Booooo

*Slater*, модем мегафоновский, тоже такой способ попробывать?:)

----------


## Slater

> *Slater*, модем мегафоновский, тоже такой способ попробывать?:)


да попробуйте, потом напишите ответ

----------


## Booooo

проблема решена... Его просто перепрошили:)

----------


## Slater

> проблема решена... Его просто перепрошили:)


тоже хорошо:)

----------

